# Bikes and Strikes Swapmeet & Show - Murfreesboro, TN



## Pedalin Past (Sep 5, 2011)

Smoopys Bicycles will be hosting the "Bikes and Strikes" swapmeet on September 10.  Check them out on the net for more info.  I attended last year and had a great time.  Lots of old and new bikes, parts and vendors....Paul....


----------



## JOEL (Sep 8, 2011)

I went to one of these a while back. Not much in the antique era but I did buy one good part bike. It was mostly road bikes priced top dollar, BMX, and Rat Rod stuff. I didn't sell much.

They have started doing these meets every month or so which might lower the quality of bikes that show up. They also have live music and other events going on, might draw more people but the swap meet spaces are now $30. Hard to make a profit at that plus a 3 hour drive.

Please post a report, I'm curious if it will develop into a worthwhile event.


----------



## Pedalin Past (Sep 11, 2011)

*Good Times, Good Folks, Plenty of Bicycles and Parts....*

I arrived early saturday morning, 5:10am, and the guys from Smoopys help me unload.  Myself, a van and enclosed trailer stuffed with 27 bikes and parts had a good trip up.  A three hour drive one way for me but it was more than worth it.  Vendors from Alabama, Georgia, South Carolina and Tennessee were among those present.  Lots of old bikes, parts and accessories.  I brought home a Schwinn Fastback in need of resto, much needed parts for other resto projects, a Dahon Folder and  a Worksman Taxi Ride three wheeler.  Yes, some of us will trade or buy anything bicycle!  Made others happy with sales/trade of 14 bikes and assorted parts.   This was Smoopys third show.  I attended the first one, last year, but missed the second earlier this year due to prior comittments.  For myself and those I observed buying, selling and trading it was worth the time and effort to get there.  Vendor spaces were $30, I had two, but the cost was easily offset by the fun, friends (both new and old) and the treasures I brought home.  Give Smoopys an A+ for the effort.  Bicycle shows are few and far between around here so lets give them the support needed.   Keep the kickstand up and your face in the wind....Paul....


----------

